# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  früh übt sich....

## schiene



----------


## Daniel Sun

Is ja süß!
Wo haste den die Zwei entdeckt?

----------


## schiene

> Is ja süß!
> Wo haste den die Zwei entdeckt?


Im Internet  ::

----------

